# What is your hedgie's favorite treat?



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Brillo LOVES peas, peeled apple bits, and crickets. If I put anything else in his bowl with them, he will pick out his favorites and leave the rest! :lol: 

What does your hedgie love?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Chicken, turkey, and mealworms are the only things Norman really goes for. He's a little fussy about treats.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

of my 6 hedgies, universal faves are: chicken, turkey, beef, pork, eggs, apples, pears, peaches, & cheddar cheese (bless dear ol' hedgie-granpa...he got them addicted so they each get a tiny portion; no GI issues! WHEW!)

i have 2 that love sweet potato, broccoli, & brussel sprouts...& i do mean LOVE.

a couple like cantaloupe & watermelon. 

i also have 1 who loves cereal. he rarely, rarely gets it now...but it is one of his favorites & when you are stuck in a war zone & the mail is late & you have to stretch the kibble & he is getting cranky, you do what you must. 

my nut jobs will also sometimes only eat something after i have tasted it...i.e.: has momma slobber on it. what is with that? :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Mealies, mealies, mealies. :roll: 

And the crunchy beetles mealies grow into....eeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwww. Gak.

And crickets. SOOOOO gross...little legs lying around everywhere. :roll: 

And little pieces of dried apple, mango, banana and apricot. Snarf looks like he is chewing gum! :lol:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

One word. MEALWORMS!
Holly loves them!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi has hated everything I have given him except mealies :lol:
I even picked up some butterworms for him once... He didn't eat a single one of them... He took one bite and then was like "yuckkkkk are you trying to poison me, mom?!?" XD


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cholla purrs when he gets mealies & wax worms. He gets so excited!

Zoey loves banana & her blended food (hedgie-daddy calls it "slop"). I gave her a small wax worm the other day (some missing teeth) & she loved it - chewed on it forever thought. *gross*


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf's new passion is banana...jeez...he waits at his dish every morning for banana.

Go figure. :roll:


----------

